# a couple good laughs for the day.



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)




----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I like the RV! Two HP SUV to get you in the woods.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

taxidermist said:


> I like the RV! Two HP SUV to get you in the woods.


I wonder what the grass mileage is...... ooops...... sorry.


----------



## Animediniol (Sep 26, 2017)

Due to drunkenness cow is the new horse! 🤣


----------

